# Small white parasites?



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I was over at Paranhaz69's house and he showed me what looked like thousands of snails on his glass. They haven't grown at all and he thinks they might be a parasite of some sort. Has anyone ever experienced this? If so what is the best solution to rid the tank if 'em. -He tried the alka-sletzer like tablets for fuingus/parasites too.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

YEAH, THATS ME







THEY LOOK LIKE BABY SNAILS BUT THEY DONT GROW, THEY ONLY STAY ON THE GLASS AND THERE ARE MORE VISABLE AT CERTAIN TIMES OF THE DAY??? THEY DONT SEEM TO BOTHER MY P'S BUT THE TANK LOOKS LIKE HELL???? I TRIED THE PARASITE TABLETS AND NOTHING SO IM GONNA TAKE THE TANK APART AND DISINFECT IT AND PUT MY P'S BACK IN.....COULD THOSE LITTLE BASTARDS BE ON OR IN MY P'S WITH OUT MY SEEING IT??? IM NOT GETTING FEEDER GOLDFISH ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a vid I got

Like these?

check here ,.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE THESE ARE NOT WORMS!!! THEY LOOK LIKE TINY WHITE SNAILS, NOTHING LIKE WORMS???????


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> NOPE THESE ARE NOT WORMS!!! THEY LOOK LIKE TINY WHITE SNAILS, NOTHING LIKE WORMS???????


Are you yelling at me?









If they look like snails.....
They are probably snails....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

In an established system, you might be able to see small crustaceans or copepods moving around on the glass. They kinda look like little white bugs moving around. If that's what they are, they are harmless.

Or... they could be tiny snails...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Use SnailIcide :nod: !


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS HANNIBAL







f*ck OFF WINK


----------

